# Bouncer's Sherbet Fizz



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Was browsing through Waxamomo today, and noticed a new offering by Mr. Bouncer  I know it's new, but has anyone been able to do some initial testing and be able to give feedback on it? Got quite excited with this one 

Cheers

Beading video


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's more details on Bouncers Sherbet Fizz :thumb:


----------



## sam 95 (May 2, 2011)

So where does this stand with bouncers 22 do you think? Is 22 better? Just wondering as this is cheaper but not by a huge amount, is it aimed at different colours or something?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

First I've seen or heard of this!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Lupostef said:


> First I've seen or heard of this!


You should get yourself over to Viva Potenza. It was offered as a special purchase to members over there.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got a pot on it's way to me as we speak!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Lupostef said:


> First I've seen or heard of this!


News to me as well still have to get the deuce deuce first though


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adlem said:


> I've got a pot on it's way to me as we speak!


You are always there or thereabouts with the exciting detailing products Martin


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

if this smells like blue lagoon im getting some


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Not heard of this either... looks good.
Just wondering about the name though.
Presume it smells of sherbert ???

I`ve just had thought !!! A wax that Fizzes... You wax your car and when it rains the wax turns into a fizzy froth and snow foams the car while your driving it... Id buy that


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi All - I've got to be careful here as although a DW supporter, I'm not a DW trader so in terms of product questions raised above, I'll answer them lightly but I certainly cannot point to links where it can be purchased from or go into specific detail about the product.

In the fairness to the DW traders, I hope you will appreciate that on my behalf. :thumb:

Sherbet Fizz is an entry level product, based on a unique recipe - a good all round performer, providing many of the features we all like / require in a paste wax. 

Bouncer's 22 again a unique recipe but this is a more complex wax and '22' will offer higher durability, With the help of Dodo Juice and their many re-sellers across 30 countries it has / and continues to achieve, I think in a very short time, a very good status amongst both professional and non profesional users.

To summarise - They are different waxes, different makeups, different recipes.

I think what tells the story and writes the book of any particular wax are the user's.

Again sorry to be so vague but I have to abide by the DW rules, which are totally correct

:thumb:

Thank you.


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

It's cheaper but if it's anything like 22, I'm more than in.

Adlem, please do let us know how you like it!

Edit: There we go, thanks Jay! By soft, is it something similar to the Dodo "soft" waxes or say, CG Lava?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice post Jay.

I for one can confirm Sherbett Fizz is a great wax to use. My car is sure currently
wearing the Fizz and had some lovely beads in the hissing down rain yesterday :thumb:

Sherbett Fizz is available to order from us, the product page has a good bit of info to have a read of, a few pictures and nice little video.

Sherbett Fizz is priced at just £23.95 too


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've ordered a tub if 22 is anything to go by this will be a cracker of a wax :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Might try his one out  decent price too.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine arrived today, Cheers Jay!

My back's gone but I might try and hobble out and put a bit on the car tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

waiting on some feedback aswell on this, i guess its going to be like 22?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

craigeh123 said:


> if this smells like blue lagoon im getting some


I totally agree with you Craigg here :thumb:, that was the best smelling wax ever, highly additive, our noises and senses were ducking and diving in that pot that day, all I wanted to do was reach for it and place it on the car


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Jason123 said:


> Anyone tried this yet?


I have :thumb: It's a great wax, really easy on/off :thumb: Can't comment on durability yet as it's only been on a week but I had some nice beading with the rainfall end of last week 










And just to wet your appetite, here's a picture from jay's kitchen table of the first batch just after being poured :thumb:


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

luvin the slimmer type colour


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent, i've got a pot of this on the way, should have it Wednesday and i'll be testing it out on a nice JCW Mini over the weekend! I'll be sure to take lots of pics and post a little review up.

Expecting big things if it's as good as Chris @ Waxamomo says it is!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

My tin arrived today and I probably won't get a chance to use it for a week or so but it is without a doubt the best smelling wax ever 

How I haven't eaten any is a miracle :lol:

Think of Refreshers sweets :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

anyone else tried this?


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

i will be removing the bouncers 22 my car currently wears tomorrow and will be using Sherbert Fizz to replace...:thumb:... will put up a thread tomorrow.. weather permitting... also i will be testing bouncers new glass sealant Drop n Roll...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

ford nut said:


> i will be removing the bouncers 22 my car currently wears tomorrow and will be using Sherbert Fizz to replace...:thumb:... will put up a thread tomorrow.. weather permitting... also i will be testing bouncers new glass sealant Drop n Roll...


I've got some Drop n Roll to have a little play with myself :thumb:


----------

